# 2011 Simplicity L1528E Long Term Review



## hawkerxj

To start off, I purchased this machine at an auction, from a dealer that went out of business. I looked at it before purchasing, but when I went to pick it up, the key and clear out tool were missing.
To get it running I had to disable the key circuit. Also since this was an auction, there was no warrenty, and I had to adjust everything to spec when I got it.
I use this machine to do on average 5 driveways per storm, most about 20' wide by 50' long and fairly flat. Average snowfall around here is 290cm/year(115"). The blower is stored in an unheated garage between storms.

Some good things about this machine.

The motor, a B&S 1450 Pro Series starts easy, usually first pull. It has lots of power for the width of cut, even at full intake height.
The throwing distance is better that most other similarly priced machines. The gearcase is cast iron and has not had issues also the augers are fairly thick for the price range. Haven't broke a shear pin yet. The light is nice, and the electric chute rotation works great. The electric deflector is nice when it works.
The paint on the machine seems to last pretty good other than the handle and where it attaches. The owners manual can be downloaded by putting the model number in the simplicity website, which was nice.

Some components I have had issues with. 

The handle is poorly attached to the frame,it is alway moving up and down if you push on it in any way. The electric deflector motor often freezes up and stops working. I ziptied a rubber glove over the motor which seem to help, but ice still builds up on the lead screw and it jams. Also after 3 season, the wires going to the deflector corroded at the connector(not sealed) and broke off. I replaced the connector
with a weatherpack sealed connector.
I have broken the auger belt 3 times, twice during the same storm. All due to frozen newpapers ingested and getting jammed in the impeller. 
Local suppliers ran out of the 38.35" OD belts, so I ended up using an arimid cord AX36(38"OD) belt from an industrial supplier. The annoying thing about this is, that they could have easily made standard belt fit, but they use the oddball 38.35" belt to force people to use snowblower specific belts at a premium price. There have been a few times since where I sucked up news papers or other foreign objects(winter coat, fence board, jeep owners manual ect), but the AX36 belt slips instead of breaking. At fisrt the AX36 did not allow the auger to disengage, but not after wearing in it does disengage, but starts to smell like buring rubber if left to idle. Also the belts are a pain to change, I had to split the case apart to do so. Also in the latest run-in with newspapers one of the impeller blades got bent. It would be nice if the augers were a little more closed off so the newspapers would jam and break a shear pin instead of 
breaking belts.
The headlight is nice, but sticks out too far, if the bank I am blowing beside is over about 4' the headlight drags in the snow. 
The bulb also went early the first year, but I haven't had an issue since.
The friction disc was properly adjust per the manual but still slips some times under load, more so since I installed tire chains. I have read that this is probably cause by water leaking into the housing but haven't looked into this yet.
Reverse is too slow, I adjusted linkage to slow down 1st forward gear and speed up reverse but it is still too slow. I may cut the slot deeper to improve this.
The only issue I have had with the motor is that the throttle linkage too weak. There have been a couple times where I was to aggressive throttling up the motor and the linkage bends. The linkage is under the gas tank and a bit of a pain to get at, and finding the right angle to bend it back to is difficult. I bent the linkage back close to normal, but I still, think I lost a few hundred rpm. 

Any questions?

This mahcine has the same specs as the new H1528E, other than the gear drive. I think this is the same also, but mine can only disconnect one wheel instead of either wheel.


----------



## Surge

Thanks for the nice detailed report on your machine. I own a p1524e that is four years old now and it is interesting to compare the differences. Seems like we have the same engine. My blower is smaller, has hand warmers, does not have an electronic deflector, and has sturdier handles. I have five forward and two reverse speeds. I rarely use speed five, and my reverse speed is fast enough. My main problem was having the screws holding down the snow shield loosening up. I put on newly designed ones and that solved the problem.
You have put many more hours in lots of deep snow than I have. Most of your problems seem to have resulted from ingesting newspapers and foreign objects. I have not had to replace belts yet so I cannot comment on the belts. Since I do not put the number of hours that you do on your machine it may not be a problem for me for several more years. So far (fingers crossed) I have not had any problems with newspapers, branches, or other foreign objects and have not had to replace any shear pins. There is lots of distance between my neighbors, so that helps.
The first pull starts surprised me in a good way. I was not sure what to expect from a Briggs engine and so far I have been pleased. I also like the grease fittings. I read that it's a good idea to leave the controls in the highest gear when you store it in order to maintain the tension in the spring. Seems to make sense, so I thought I would pass that info along in case you did not know that already.
Good luck with the rest of this snowy winter.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Welcome to the forum Hawkerxj 

Thanks for the review.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

hello hawkerxj, welcome to *SBF*


----------



## hawkerxj

Surge said:


> I have five forward and two reverse speeds. I rarely use speed five, and my reverse speed is fast enough. My main problem was having the screws holding down the snow shield loosening up. I put on newly designed ones and that solved the problem.
> I read that it's a good idea to leave the controls in the highest gear when you store it in order to maintain the tension in the spring. Seems to make sense, so I thought I would pass that info along in case you did not know that already.
> Good luck with the rest of this snowy winter.


I was bidding on a pair of P1728E blowers aswell but they sold at my limit ($1000cad) and it wasn't my bid. I should have went for them as the handle are much sturdier. Good tip on leaving it in high gear for the off season.
Thanks,



Mike


----------



## Tgwg1215

Simplicity blower only throws the snow a few feet. Was fine the previous time I used it?? Suggestions
Augers are fine, turning and shear pins in tact
Tim


----------

